# Cell phones in St. Martin....



## NTHC (Apr 8, 2009)

We have Verizon....$1.99 per minute and texting is .55.....is there a better plan when we get there?  Or should we just plan on using what we have? Won't need to call back to US hopefully, but would like to be in touch with our teenage son and his friends.



Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## KathyA (Apr 8, 2009)

Sharon Harris rents phones.  She is the "Queen of SXM".  Go to her website:

www.queenofsxm.com

Rentals $15 for the first week, $10 for following weeks plus they'll put as much money on the phone as you need.  Cost to call the US is about 30 cents a minute and is also good to call locally.  Can't beat it.  I have AT&T, which is $1.69 per minute, but I rent from Sharon.

Kathy


----------



## NTHC (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Kathy, this is just the information we needed.

You are awesome!

Cindy


----------



## caribbean (Apr 9, 2009)

We used our laptop and Skype while in SXM.


----------



## skidoc (Apr 11, 2009)

We are heading to St. Martin shortly and are planning to use Skype as well.  Skype is now available for the iPhone, FYI.


----------



## maddaug (Apr 11, 2009)

Cindy check with Verizon. They have rental phones for international travel. I haven't checked it out yet but was told about it. Here's a link:

http://b2b.vzw.com/international/Global_Travel/index.html


----------



## NTHC (Apr 12, 2009)

We arrived yesterday and did get the rentals from Sharon....we got two phones...each with 16 minutes for $40 total.....texting is .10 per message.  Thats for 9 days.  Plus, we  are staying at the Royal Palm which is where the pick up is, so that made it especially easy.


There may be a less expensive way to go, but we did this last minute and so far so good. I will let you guys know how it works out.

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## rsnash (Jun 1, 2010)

So, a year later, how'd it work out?


----------

